# Insulation over exposed soffit



## ohonetacoma (Sep 17, 2014)

I had a contractor build a shed dormer on the back of our house this summer. The plumber then came in and ran some PEX for the dormer. I started prepping to install a floating laminate floor and noticed a draft near where the PEX comes up through the floor.

I took the plywood hatch out and discovered that there is a foot overhang and I'm not sure there is enough insulation in the bay to protect the PEX. 

Please see the pictures below for what I'm talking about (sorry - all but one picture is upside down for some reason and I can't figure out how to rotate them on this forum)

*What is the best way/type of insulation to use to protect the PEX from freezing, keep pests out, etc.?*


Hatch opened up with insulation installed by contractor - PICTURE IS UPSIDE DOWN!









Soffit removed (the really bright part is daylight from outside) - PICTURE IS UPSIDE DOWN!









Extent of dormer - where the ladder is where the PEX is








View of existing insulation view from the outside - PICTURE IS UPSIDE DOWN!









Really narrow bay that the PEX also goes through - PICTURE IS UPSIDE DOWN!


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

It looks like that won't be sealed from air so the pex is going to most likely freeze. It's hard to tell from the pics. I'm not sure what that last pic is, but are you saying the pex will be an inch from the exterior?


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

Looking at it again(hard with these upside pics) I'd suggest lots of spray foam.


----------



## taylorjm (Apr 11, 2013)

Where are you located?


----------



## ohonetacoma (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm located in northern VT.

I apologize again for the picture issues. I've put them on Dropbox so please take a look at them there.


----------



## ohonetacoma (Sep 17, 2014)

https://www.dropbox.com/s/z1shcjjmx9ox324/0.JPG?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/7ezhiysqp78lc8w/1.JPG?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/wk9hmked8bpr7bg/2.JPG?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/9ga3el3oe29qzl7/3.JPG?dl=0

https://www.dropbox.com/s/m8hcrdtp72bo7s3/4.JPG?dl=0


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Northern Vermont isn't exactly a cake walk when it comes to insulation performance.

You really need to clad that entire bump out with foam and air seal all the gaps. 

Putting foam in between the joists will help but the joists will still be cold stops and possible foster condensation. 

If you can't because of the alignment of the siding, you need to make due with what you have but you must, must, must get that envelope (i.e. air barrier) sealed up and insulated. 

If you don't, those pipes will likely freeze and you are blowing energy out the home as fast as you can pay for it.


----------

